# Another Newbie



## Ev71 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Where do I start....

I am currently on my first round of IVF and started down reg 22/02/11 and due to start my stimms tonight...yikes!  A bit worried about starting my stimms as worried about OHSS...I worry about everything...wish I didn't! 

Thankfully down regging hasn't been too bad the only small side effects I have had are the odd headache and tiredness, all things I can put up with and it will be worth it if we get BFP   

Sending everyone baby dust   

Evie


----------



## JemmaU (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Evie71

I too am on my first round of ivf.
Slightly ahead of you, been stimming for 5 days now. It's fine though so try not to worry.
Feel bloaty and tender in my stomach today and have been getting headaches but that's all.

It's a scary process when you don't know what to expect which is why this site is so great.

Anyway wishing you lots of luck 
Keep drinking loads of water.

Jemma x


----------



## Ev71 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Jemma,

I think I 'll feel betterr when the first one is over tonight at 9.00pm  

I agree this site is really helpful as I've not really told anyone I'm going through IVF as I think unless you have experienced this you can never quite understand what it is like.

Glad to hear you feel okish.

Take care and thanks for the post

Evie x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Evie!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Oh, how did you get on yesterday? It is totally natural to worry about everything. I was a total wreck throughout my first treatment. I got myself in such a tizz I even had a panic attack at work, and I had never had one before. Everyone reacts differently to the drugs, some like you have tiredness and headaches, others (like me) have a full hormonal meltdown!! Like Jemma said, keep drinking water.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experience of others) ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Here is the February/March link~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet other new members and a few more experienced (I won't use the term "old"!) members will be there to answer any questions you have about the site. CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!     

Sue


----------



## Mrs_L (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Evie71 and JemmaU,

I'm currently on day 4 of my first 2ww and I have to say this is the worst part of the treatment by far, you may feel differently when you get to yours because I'm just a very very impatient person  

I was very lucky and suffered no side effects at all with any of my treatment, feel truely blessed at the minute, just hoping Humpty is ok in there    

Evie, how did stimm injection go last night? Don't worry about OHSS, your clinic will keep an eye on you.

Sending you both lots of     and  

Katy x


----------



## JemmaU (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Mrs-L

Fingers crossed for a positive result !!

Think I will find the 2ww awful aswell because I too am very impatient.
I think also the not knowing and what if's will drive me crazy.
I will need to try and find something to keep me busy.

Were you told to do anything different during the 2ww ?
Not sure if I should book time off work or not .

Have a scan tomorrow morning so hopefully Everything is working ok.

Good luck to you

Jemma x


----------



## Mrs_L (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Jemma,

I'm trying to stay positive but I don't think it will work 1st time so am preparing myself just in case  

The only thing they said was to not lift, carry or push anything heavy and not do anything strenuous. ET was Wed and I had Wed, Thur, Fri and this weekend off, then I'm back to work tomorrow and to be honest, I cannot wait to get back to normality as sitting at home doing nothing drove me nuts, daytime TV is so rubbish lol.

Are you having a scan to check the ovaries/follicles tomorrow?

Katy x


----------



## JemmaU (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Katy,

Think I will just take a few days off then , sitting in bored allay will drive me crazy also lol.

Yes the scan tomorrow is to check follicles etc , also have one booked in for Weds & Friday,
My EC is booked in for the 22nd so I'm hoping that still goes to plan as it's been a long wait so far.

Been D/R since the 4th feb and was put back 2weeks due to a cyst .
So I'm looking forward to having no more injections.

Like you I'm trying to stay positive but on the other hand I don't want to think it's definately going to work because I know how disappointed I will be if it doesn't .

Oh well what can we do lol

Take care 
Jemma x


----------



## Ev71 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the information Sue,

It's really helpful, however I have looked at the February / March link and I am unsure how you join...do you just go to the end of the posts and add a new one?  

Last nights first Stim was ok thankfully and the liquid going in doesn't seem to hurt as much as the down reg liquid    I truly feel like a pin cushion as I am also having acupuncture...but I do feel sooo relaxed after that.

I'm like you Jemma I really hope it works but I'm also being cautious just in case it doesn't.  It's hard to get the right balance!

Thinking of you Katy and have everything crossed that you and all of us get a BFP    

Evie x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Evie - yes, just pop in and say HI!   

My clinic said the only thing I could do to help is to think positively - easier said than done when you have had 5 failed IUI's!  With all 6 of my treatments I have had varying degrees of positiveness!  Some I was certain that they worked, others I was sure they didn't - and I don''t really think it made much difference to the result.

            to all!

Sue


----------



## Mrs_L (Mar 12, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow Jemma, I hope you don't have to wait too long before you can get things moving  

Thank you Evie, just trying to stay   now  

Katy x


----------



## JemmaU (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Evie & Katy,

Hope you are both ok.

Evie hows your injections going hopefully no probs, I found the gonal F easier than the bureserlin.
when is you next scan ??

Katy , hope you are not going to crazy on your 2ww , really hoping its good news for you.

well I had my scan yesterday, got 16 follicles on one side and 6 on the other . sizes ranging from
10mm to 16mm the nurses seemed pleased with that.
However they dropped my dose of gonal f down from 225 to 150 and have got another scan tomorrow ( weds )

So fingers crossed I will be able to do my Ec sooner .

keep smiling ladies

Jemma x


----------



## Ev71 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Jemma & Katy,

I'm fine thanks and your right the stimms (think I'm on Menapur, sorry not sure of spelling) is not as bad as the bureserlin.  I find the bureserlin stings when it goes in unless my dp goes really slow.  Rrr he concentrates so much with that I have to stop myself laughing!

Your scan sounds really good especially with them saying they are pleased with it.  As I am new to this I don't know what follicles to expect.  I have my first scan tomorrow at 9.00am and another one booked for Monday.  I get the odd twinge but nothing major which I'm surprised at does that come towards the end of the treatment do you think?  Plus I am on double the powders for my stimms than my friend who recently went through this but she has Polycycstic Ovaries so that maybe why.  

I like you just want a date for EC and can't wait for no more injections!

Katy - hope your ok and that the 2 ww isn't dragging too much...I bet it seems like the longest two weeks ever.


Take care

Evie x


----------



## JemmaU (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Evie & Katy,

Hope your now on a 1ww now Katy !

Evie .. Glad you find the other injections easier, made me laugh when you said about your partner doing your jabs. My husband is the same and gets all hot and bother doing them lol !

Well I had another scan today and they have brought my EC earlier to this Friday omg.
So now I'm a nervous wreck for some reason.
Just praying I get some good eggs.

Will keep you posted.

Take care 
Jemma x


----------



## Mrs_L (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Jemma and Evie,

Sorry, I haven't been on here for a while, been soooo busy at work etc. (thankfully)  

Jemma - Wow, wishing you all the best for tomorrows EC and hope you get a good result, dont be nervous, just think of it as the 'next stage'   Yes, finally 1ww, this time next week I'm going to be a complete nightmare, I just know it    I will never be able to sleep next Thursday night either  

Evie - So glad I've only got a week to go of waiting. I've had AF cramps/pains for the last 3 days and hoping it's a good sign rather than a bad sign    I'm gonna have to make sure I stay away from the HPT's next week too, if AF doesn't arrive by then of course    

I'm glad to hear you're both getting on ok with your stimm injections ok. Are either of you suffering any side effects at all?

Katy x


----------



## Ev71 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Jemma & Katy,

Hope your ok today Jemma...thinking of you and I hope they got loads of lovely eggs  

Katy - I'm sure those pains will be a good sign and that they were infact implantation pains.  I bet the time is dragging for you.  Everything crossed you get a big fat positive   

I've had no real side effects from either down regs or stimms thankfully.  I'm tired a lot but I find when I drink a lot of water that helps.  I went for my first scan yesterday after starting stimms on Saturday and she wasn't that nice or helpful.  she said I had responded to the treatment which was good as not everyone does (I didn't know this) and said I only had one 10mm follicle on my left ovary and 10 other smaller ones which they don't count if under 10mm although she said one was 8mm and one on my right ovary again at 10mm and 6 other smaller follicles.  I asked was this normal (looking for reassurance as this is my 1st IVF) and she said there is no such thing as normal.

She did say though I had more follicles than what she would expect at my age (I'm 39).  Do you think this sounds ok?  I've got my next scan on Monday and I'm half way through stimms.  I'm not bloating and only get the odd twinges in my ovaries.  Do you think they may not get many eggs?


Jemma - let us know how you are when you are up to it.  Hope your ok and take it easy.

Evie x


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Evie

I'm a newbie here to, been on nasal spray since 6th march and have been bit emotional somedays but have had 2 good days now so hoping that thats the tears over for a while.  Start the jabs on 26th March.

Gx


----------



## Ev71 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Gilli,

Glad to hear you've had two good days   you will have more of them  

I think the start of the treatment is the worst emotionally.  I am on Bursalin injections for down regs and after the first injection I was really upset and wondered if I was strong enough to carry on (I'm a bit of a wimp) but I found the strength from somewhere and carried on and I have found it has got easier.  

So do you start the stimms on the 26th March?

x


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Evie

Yes i start the gonal f injections then.  My Ec date is the 7th APril and Et is the 10th april if everything goes according to plan.  Not looking forward to injections.  DH is going to do them as i just can't face sticking a needle into mysself.  He is secretly looking forward to cause me pain and torture, lol 

Gx


----------



## JemmaU (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Evie & Katy,

Thankyou for the good luck messages

Well I'm home from Ec slept most of the afternoon.
They got 13 eggs so I just have to wait for a call in the morning to see how may have fertilised 
I'm really hoping I have enough to freeze a few.

Hope you are both doing ok .

Jemma x


----------



## Ev71 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Jemma,

Glad your ok make sure you get plenty of rest.  That is a brilliant number of eggs, I would be really happy with that.  I've got a feeling I won't have as many as after reading other posts I think mine are quite small...oh well I'll find out on Monday...fingers crossed they've grown bigger!

Let me know how many fertilise.  Everything crossed for you and take care.  x

Hi Gilli,

My DP also does my injections, I don't think I could do it myself.  A big tip which really helps me with the injections is to put ice on the area first as it helps to numb the area before needle goes in (mind you they are so fine you can hardly feel it).  Also ask him to inject the liquid really slow so you don't feel it going in. 

I haven't got my ec date yet but hope it's sometime next week.  x

How are you all finding the site?

I find it easy to reply to a couple of people on this site like now but I find it hard on the Feb/March thred as there are so many people.

Well take care ladies...thank god it's Friday eh 

x


----------



## Mrs_L (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Jemma and Evie,

Evie - seriously you dont need to worry, I had three different scans before I went in for EC and I only had one follicle big enough on my first scan. You'll be surprised how quickly they grow/change in 3 days   I've been convinced AF was going to come today but then I thought the same yesterday didn't I  

Jemma - wow, that's amazing, wishing you all the best for tomorrows call   I'll say a little prayer for your embryos tonight  

Thinking of you girls, take care and    

Katy x


----------



## totty123 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi there
Just been reading your posts. As im NEW to this site. I have just started my Down regulating this morning. (1ST time - hopefully LAST)
I was nervous about the injection but after reading on here someone had wrote if diabetics can do it then why cant we. So off I went and got on with it. Please god ill feel fine. Im a very postive person even though this has been the most difficult time for me and my hubby. 
Never thought it would come to this for us. 
Sadly my hubby has a low count due to an opp he had when he was 15 and its really only been discovered now (3 So IVF/ICIS it is for us. 
Im very nervous with dosing my body with these drugs but then if its the only way then its got to be done. Im a very keen runner so hopefully I wont gain too much weight as ill do lots of walking instead!!! My plan was always to run when I fell pregnant just like Paula Radcliffe but now I may have to change - shame!!

 but I will stay as strong as Possible.


----------



## Ev71 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Jemma - how are you?  Hope you a feeling ok after ec yesterday.  I hope the hospital call  you with good news today. I'm sure there will be enough to freeze as that's a good number  

Katy - thank you for your post, I hope your right and they have a growth spurt by Monday!  I can't say I'm that bloated or have major twinges in my ovaries.  Did you?  So glad AF is staying away and will be for the next 9 months  .  Have your pains subsided?  hope so.  When do you do your test?  

Totty - hello and welcome   I bet you were glad to get your first injection out the way, it does get easier.  I think were quite similar, I'm 39 and my dp has a low count too so we are going down the ICSI route.  I like you was very weary about injecting all these hormones and whatever else is in the injections but I can honestly say I don't feel too bad or different.  I'm more tired and get the odd headache and that's about it.  I can't say either that I felt too hormonal either, I checked with DP and he said I hadn't been hormonal either.  I imagine it will be hard for you as you must enjoy running but they do say take it easy...maybe because of the tiredness.

Katy, Jemma - did you feel really tired too on the down reg & stimms or is it just me?  It's not a sleepy tired just a drained feeling or that day after you've been drinking and you can't be bothered to do anything.  Gosh I haven't had a vino for yonks!

Gilli - hope your ok.

Right going to drag myself to town to meet my mum and sister for a little shop and some lunch.

Have a good day and take care and sending loads of    

xx


----------



## Mrs_L (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome Totty, I hope you are finding it all ok so far  

Evie, I didn't have any bloatedness (if that's a word lol) or twinges in my ovaries at all before EC, more afterwards to be honest, once they had been drained!?!? I cant believe AF hasn't arrived yet as I convinced myself that it was coming for the last 3 mornings lol but seriously, it really feels like it's coming :/ I test on Friday, the first week went relatively quickly, I'm sure next week will be different though    My DH is my   and keeping them well away from me  

Jemma, I hope you had good news this morning, I said a little prayer before I went to sleep last night for your embies, I hope it helped  

Going to get some food now, catch you all later

Katy x  Sending   to you all


----------



## JemmaU (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Katy & Evie.

Thankyou both for your support.

Well out of the 13 eggs 5 fertilised , not sure if that's good or not really, I was hoping for more.
Going back Monday for ET . Really don't know wether to have 1 or 2 but back.

KATY how many did you have put back ?? Hopefully your af like pains are a good sign . Not too much longer to wait , bet its torture for you.

EVIE I suffered with bloatyness too while stimming , and tiredness all the time also.

Hi to totty and Gill also


Xxx


----------



## Mrs_L (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey Jemma, glad to hear you have 5 fertilised   That's a good start, I had 4 fertilise, I've read of ladies on here who had none fertilise even after having like over 10 eggs collected   We didn't have an option as to how many we had put back in as we're NHS funded, I'm 28 (under 37) and the embryo we had transferred was top grade. All of these points only allow you to have 1 put back in. If I'd of had the option to have 2 put back, I would've though   Again, I've woken up with AF cramps, convinced AF is still on her way, only difference this morning is my boobs aren't sore anymore, I hope this isn't a bad thing    I cant believe I've only got 5 more sleeps until I can test, that is of course as long as AF doesn't show before then, my DH is being   so there is no chance I can test before Friday as I've promised I wont do it without him and he's hidden my tests    I bet you're so excited for tomorrow, It's quite an emotional experience but lovely  

Hope you're feeling ok Evie  

Sending you both lots of   and  

Katy x


----------



## Ev71 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Katy / Jemma,

I'm great thanks, I don't feel as tired today thankfully.  

Katy - you really reassured me saying you didn't suffer with any major pains or twinges in your ovaries as I haven't really nor any bloatedness yet...I'm just hoping they have grown a bit more my follicles.  I am on day 9 of my stimms when I have my injection later.  I wonder if they haven't grown much whether they will keep me on stimms longer.  A bit apprehensive of my scan tomorrow.  I hope they have grown so I can get a date for my ec and can't wait to stop having the injections!

Can't believe you have 5 more sleeps till your test.   Your right to wait to do your test all though it must be soooo hard not to do it sooner.  I'm   you get a bfp.

Jemma - I too think that's really good that 5 fertilised   if I'm lucky to have eggs that fertilise we will be putting 2 back mainly coz of my age i'm 39.  I would be delighted to have twins but I also think you have perhaps a better chance of one of them working.  My friend who has gone through IVF and a lot younger than me was like Katy advised just to have the one transferred.  It's a tough choice but you have to do what's best for you and DH.  Good luck for tomorrow I'll be thinking of you.  Are you taking time off work?  If yes how long are you going to have off?

Sending you both    

xxx


----------



## Mrs_L (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Evie & Jemma,

Evie, glad to hear you are feeling less tired today, I have been so busy today that I'm absolutely shattered tonight. Like I said to you before, you'll be sooo surprised how quickly your follicles can  change/grow over 3 days and yes, they will keep you on stimms until they are ready to prepare you for EC, there's no point having them removed too early as they need to be of a good enough size to hopefully present you with more/better eggs    Dont worry, the clinic will do everything with your best interests at heart  

Thank you for   for me, I sooo want to do a test tonight as my DH is away tomorrow until Tuesday night but he wont let me do one    . I just want to know, it's driving me craaaazzzzy   I'm gonna try and convince him otherwise  

Take care ladies and all the best for tomorrow Jemma, sending you lots of    

Katy x


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi everyone

Felt grand all weekend (sorry was on try not to use computer at weekend as on all day inwork).  Just feel really tired.  Taking each day as it comes.  

Hope everyone is doing ok and   for you all

Gx


----------



## Ev71 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Well I went for my scan today and thankfully there were 12 good size follicles and 3 smaller ones.   I should have finished my stimms tonight but they want me to do an extra night of stimm tomorrow and go back for a scan on Wednesday and all being well I will have my egg collection on Friday and egg transfer on Monday  

Feel a lot happier now we are on the home stretch!  Did you have the injection 36 hours before your egg collection to mature the eggs?  If yes how was it?  I read one person said it was painful but someone replied and said that was not normal...fingers crossed it's no different to the other jabs!

Did you have sedation or a GA for your egg collection?.....I'm looking forward to it and dreading it  

Katy - I hope you are well and let me know if you decide to test early....it must be so tempting...I've got everything crossed and got a good feeling for you    

Jemma - how are you after et?  Hope your ok.  How many did you decide to put back in, in the end?

Gilli - Glad to hear your ok and had a good weekend.  Best thing to dois  to take each day as it comes

Take care and loads of     

xxx


----------



## Mrs_L (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Evie,

Wow, 12 good sized follicles now and possibly another 3, that's awesome, best of luck for EC Friday and ET Monday  . Yes, I had the final injection 36 hours before EC and I didn't find it any different to the other injections, so you should be fine hun  

I had a GA, they didn't give me an option if I'm honest, I certainly dont remember being offered anything else but it was fine, a little uncomfortable I'd say but not painful by any means. It's really cool because you get to watch on the ultrasound screen, the needle going into the ovary and then you can see the fluid from the follicles drain into the test tubes, then the tubes go into the little lab next door and they tell you instantly how many eggs you've got, it's great, totally took my mind off what was going on  

I've decided not to test early as my DH gave into me last night but I've since found out, he was using reverse pyscology    Naughty DH    But he has made me realise that if I do a test early I could be setting myself up for a massive fall on Friday, so I've decided against it. Plus he grassed me up to my mum, so I had her on the phone begging me not to do one early, so I kinda had to promise to wait until Friday 

I've had the mildest AF cramps today and my boobs are still ok (not sore) so I'm unsure how or what to feel at the moment but I guess I'll just have to wait until Friday, only 4 more sleeps to go   

Jemma, I hope ET was a good experience for you today. How many did you have transferred? Enjoy relaxing with your feet up for a while and let your DH wait on you hand and foot   Sending you lots of    

Take care ladies, Katy x


----------



## Ev71 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Katy,

Your doing the right thing waiting but it must be soooo hard waiting for Friday to come round.  Have you gone back to work or not?  I think I'm going to stay off work until I test...but then again it may make me stir crazy!

Glad to hear the last injection is no different to the others...so can't wait not to have any more jabs.  We usually do them at 9pm so I feel like all night I'm waiting for that time to come around and to get them over with.

Our hospital only do sedation but a friend who has recently gone through this doesn't remember any of it.  I'm not sure when they tell you how many eggs they have got - will have to check that.  Hopefully last scan tomorrow so I hope they've grown a bit more   and all is ok and then confirm that sc is Friday  

Glad to hear your A/F has subsided, it's all sounding promising  

Jemma - Hope your ok

Sending your all   

xxx


----------



## nicola1982 (Mar 10, 2011)

im on my 3rd icsi attemp and had 2, 2 day eggs transfered last saturday and i am struggling with wait, i also had assisting hatching, does this increase the chance of success. when is the earliest i can do a hpt as i really dont wnt to do it t early but dont the i can wait the 16 days. also what are the syptom of early pregnacy. xxx


----------



## Mrs_L (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Evie,

I had my ET on a Wednesday and stayed off work until the following Monday and to be honest, I'm so glad I went back to work as it was driving me crazy, only so much daytime tv you can watch  

I think as long you take it easy ie. dont lift anything or do anything strenuous, then you'll be fine to go back to work, I'm quite lucky as I have a desk job so didn't need to worry about that  

I hope scan goes well tomorrow for planned EC Friday  

Also, I have to apologise, I told you I had a GA and I didn't, I had a Local Anaesthetic (got the two mixed up lol) so was totally awake and aware of what was going on, it was cool  

Hope everything is ok Jemma!?!?

Katy x


----------



## JemmaU (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for asking after me.

Didn't have ET yesterday got admitted into hospital instead with moderate ohss  
So they've had to freeze my embies until I'm better.
Not sure when I can go home yet so annoying when I came so close.

Anyway Evie /Katy   To you .

Xx


----------



## Mrs_L (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh Jemma, I'm so sorry to hear that    How long will you have to be in for? Dont worry though, your embies will still be there for you when your body is ready for them  

Take care sweetie, sending you lot of    

Katy x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello ladies

I hope you are all well and finding your way around the site.

As this is the Introductions area, we try to discourage chat threads from starting, as there is a high turnover of newbies joining who need our help to search the site for advice and support. Once the Volunteers have left relevant links, we like to encourage you to pop into other areas and make new friends in similar situations to yourselves. It's nice that you all want to keep in touch, so please have a look in the other sections, join in so you can stay in contact -

cycle buddies ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0
2ww board ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

Dont forget that you can send pm's to each other by clicking on their name on the left hand side

Take care and I wish you all luck and babydust

Sue


----------



## Ev71 (Mar 12, 2011)

Guys,

Further to the moderator's post I will send you each a private message.

xx


----------

